# Band Length Question



## denster (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm kind of new at this. I've read most of the threads in this section and wanted to make sure I'm not off base on this. Some of it is a little confusing.
Lets say we have two shooters using identical slingshots with TB gold flatbands identical width. One shooter has a draw length of 44" and the other has a draw length of 34". We devide both of their draw lengths by 5 so both will have a 400% enlongation at full draw. That would give the 44" shooter a band length of 8.8" tie to tie and the 34" shooter a band length of 6.8" tie to tie. Using the same ammo would the shooter with the longer draw achieve a significantly higher velocity due to the increased time the band accelerated even though both shooters drew to 400% enlongation?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes as the ammo spends more time accelerating.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this was actually a really good question . different from most . this is my nominee for question of the month


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> this was actually a really good question . different from most . this is my nominee for question of the month


Dude I was thinking the same thing...

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> this was actually a really good question . different from most . this is my nominee for question of the month


me too a great question, and the answer is yes


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Think about the speeds achieved using butterfly(albatrose) style. That's with relatively light band sets! Draw length is a big factor.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I once tested some TB-Black against TB-Gold. The TBG was set up to pull 9# @30" and the TBB was only 5 3/4# @60". The light TBB was a bit faster with 3/8" lead, 3/8" steel and 5/16" steel.

Using a 60" butterfly draw you can break 200 fps with 3/8" steel with a draw weight of only 6 or 6 1/2 pounds. If you reduce your draw length by half, you will need about 50% more draw weight to reach the same velocity with flatbands.

If you can shoot accurately with butterfly or partial butterfly then you will be rewarded with some nice velocity at low draw weights. With higher draw weights, with butterfly, you get crazy speeds.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

On the above post, cheers northener good info.. I'm assuming you're referring to single layers.. and straight cuts..? But yes as all have mentioned above is true, I credit good flat band life to a decent length cut: you don't have to stretch and strain, therefore wear the rubber as hard ie 5x if the bands have the distance to excellerate..


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Yup, the above posting was about single layers.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

yes as there is more distance to accelerate the ammunition


----------

